
The robots are coming for jobs that pay $20 an hour or less, White House finds - nomoba
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-robots-are-coming-for-jobs-that-pay-20-an-hour-or-less-white-house-finds-2016-02-22
======
JoeAltmaier
This inevitably leads to increasing unemployment. Retraining/educating for
higher-paying jobs becomes a losing game as the number of such jobs doesn't
increase to match the enormous pressure of obsolete menial workers.

Its not a problem that can't be solved. We used to dream of a utopian society
where automation saved us from menial work. Now we cry Unemployment! and
struggle to keep everybody slaving away.

